# Vasectomy, and still get pg?



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

My dh ahd a vasectomy after ds2 was born. I was REALLY on the fence about it, and he sort of just went ahead and did it. Now I want to have another baby! Is it possible to somehow retrieve the sperm from im? Is there any even there? I don't know much about this...just wondering if this is something I an hope for, or just put to rest. Any help would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, the way a vasectomy is done is usually similar to a woman getting her tubes tied. They cute the little tubes, called the vasdeferns (sorry if thats not the right spelling) that connect the testes where the sperm are made, to the penis. So he still makes sperm, but it can't get out. My dh has an uncle who had his vasectomy reversed at age 50, and he and his wife now have a healthy little girl. However, I've heard the procedure is expensive and painful. Shame on your dh for doing that without consulting you!


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, sperm can be retrieved from your DH, but you would then need IVF to conceive. Vasectomy reversal is _much_ cheaper, and the success rates for conceiving are much higher.

BTDT. My DH had a 9-year-old vasectomy reversed at age 45, and we conceived w/ meds & IUI 2 years later. (I had infertility issues, too...it wasn't just him.) I'm now PG w/ #2, conceived naturally. (DH is now 50 and I'm 37.)

Somewhere in the Infertility forum (or maybe the TTC one? can't remember) there's a thread about vasectomy reversals that you might find informative. Or feel free to PM me if you like, and I'd be happy to share more about our experience.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

My DH had a reversal twice and we conceived naturally . I say twice, the first reversal was done by an ordinary urologist and not a specialist. (Military) He had scar tissue from the new sutures that blocked the vas again, so it was not successful. We had it redone by a specialist living in San San Antonia TX area. So it cost us to fly there plus the procedure which was $2000 that was 6 years ago. If you get a reversal do it with a specialist. Also sperm can be retreived from the testes or the epididimus and you can be Artificially Inseminated with it. It doesn't have to be IVF which is very expensive.


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massaginmommy*
If you get a reversal do it with a specialist.

ITA about seeking a urologist who specializes in vas reversals. Most urologists have done just a few (if any). The procedure is so delicate that it's important to have someone with lots of experience. Luckily, we have a doc here in town who basically spends all his time on reversals.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massaginmommy*
So it cost us to fly there plus the procedure which was $2000 that was 6 years ago.

Ours was about 5 years ago and cost $7,000.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massaginmommy*
Also sperm can be retreived from the testes or the epididimus and you can be Artificially Inseminated with it. It doesn't have to be IVF which is very expensive.

My research suggests that yes, IUI is technically possible w/ sperm extraction, but not recommended. Typically, so few sperm are extracted that the chances of conceiving w/ sperm extraction and IUI are very low. IVF offers the best chance of getting PG, and sometimes ICSI (injecting eggs directly w/ sperm) is also necessary if the sperm is accompanied by sperm antibodies (which is more likely to happen the longer it has been since the vasectomy).


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Our reversal doctor has a surgical suite in his office so the procedure is done under local as a same day surgery. The next day you have a follow up. It saves a bunch of money to have it done as an out patient.


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies/info...not sure yet what will happen. I really want another baby (not that I do not feel incredibly blessed with the ones I have







) I guess I need to do some research then pesent it to dh. He is fine with just 3 kids, but I feel like I may always wonder, yk? Thanks again...


----------



## bubsmom (Jan 30, 2006)

tofumama,
I have no advice to give but I feel like I am in the exact same boat. My DH had his 3 years ago and for the last year now I have been regretting it. It was my idea which makes it even worse. I have been talking about it to him more and more but I still can't tell how he feels. He says no but I think it is more due to finacial reasons than anything else. Good luck in your situation.


----------

